# Character Painting: Garret



## Miss Wiggle (Aug 10, 2005)

Someone I know did this lineart and with his permission I colored it. 
Original Lineart: http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled13wd.jpg

 Photoshop CS. About 3 hours...which is incredible for me, because I usually have a short attention span with artwork. 







If you have critique, it is appreciated.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd say that's pretty excellent work - especially when you compare it to the line-drawing, and see just how much work has gone into the colouring. Nice touches, such as the light work on the leather boots. Great.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 10, 2005)

That is brillient!
I cannot do photoshop...


----------



## Miss Wiggle (Aug 11, 2005)

Just sit down and dive into the program. That's what I did. I've never taken a class or anything.


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks great.
I didn't like the Line Art by itself very much.
But your touch has brought it to life.


----------

